# Rehome Silver Doe-RESOLVED



## Bramblerose (Jan 4, 2008)

[align=left]I have a very sweet friendly fawn Silver doe I'd like to place in a pet home, her name is Ursula, and she's missing half of one ear due to a bear attack. She's never been bred because when she was attacked the bear was on top of her, and broke one of her paws, not knowing if there was any damage to her pelvis I never bred her, just kept her as a pet. She should not be bred. Ursula is over 2, and quite healthy, paw healed fine. She weighs about 4 pounds, and is really quite funny and monkey like, Silvers are a rare breed, so she's rather unique looking. She's so outgoing I'd like to see her in a pet home, she doesn't get as much attention as she'd like, I've kept her because she was such a tough little girl and survived the bear. I'm in NE PA, will be going to the PA Convention in early Feb, could bring her there. Thanks!!
[/align]


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 27, 2008)

Well looks like Ursula is staying here, DH had a fit when he found out I was trying to rehome the only rabbit that he likes, he feels that she's a survivor and deserves to live out her life here. Thanks everyone.


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 27, 2008)

Glad to hear that she is loved!!!


----------



## trailsend (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad you decided to keep her and care for her.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 29, 2008)

Husbands are Helpful for many things!!! Woo hoo. She's staying put! Lovely gal,

Did you ever post the story of the attack? Perhaps it's not one to be repeated? 

{{So grateful she survived}}.


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 29, 2008)

Well its not a pretty story, we had a young bear roaming the area, killing folks pets. It showed up at my house, scaled a 6 foot chain link fence and landed on top of the two compartment cage that Ursula was in. He basicly crushed the cage and pinned her in it, with her ear sticking out. He bit half her ear off, grabbed the Harlequin buck who was in the 2nd compartment and climbed back over the fence. We had to pry the cage apart to get to her. She recovered, although the loss of half an ear is annoying to her when she's trying to groom herself. We did far better than others did, my friend lost her Flemish Buck and a really lovely little Mini Rex buck from me, other people lost goats, pet turkeys, chickens, this bear was really causing a huge problem. It had no fear of humans, would come right up to houses in the daylight, my friend saw it numerous times, told me it was a young medium sized bear and was tagged. When it was shot during hunting season, and believe me a whole bunch of hunters were out looking for this bear, it had a PA and a NJ tag, means that it was a problem bear in NJ and it was relocated here, where it continued to kill peoples pets and stock. Hope this wasn't too graphic for some.

Darn man, hates my rabbits, says they cost too much and make too much work for him, but he just loves this little monkey-like doe, probably because I kept her in his workshop for quite awhile. Maybe I'll put her back in there so that she can get more attention from him, she is very friendly and personable. Silvers are more like cats than rabbits, really neat bunnies.


----------



## trailsend (Jan 29, 2008)

One of my worst worries is bears - we live way in the bush in prime bear territory and have had them come up to our house, but before we had animals. I'm so sorry about this, what a nightmare. I'm glad this bun made it through that ordeal. 

That's funny you say that about your husband not liking the rabbits but maybe liking this girl so much because she was in his workshop for a while - my partner doesn't really bother with the buns, but really likes everyone that has spent time in his workshop for one reason or another! I laughed when I read that.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for sharing the story (taking the time to type it out) bramblerose, even though it stung to read about the bear's attacks. 

Does your DearestHubby have a photo he'd be willing to share of Ursula? This fawn/silver princess has touched my heart from afar. Is she the darlin' in your avatar?


----------

